# shoulder joint callus



## madchen's mom (Jan 27, 2010)

I have an 11 yr old GSD that has that black callus on her shoulder joint (it would be an elbow in a human). It's never been a problem in the past but now it appears to be cracking as she has begun to lick the area. I have started putting neosporene on the area but wondered if there is something else I might use. 

I'm thinking it might have something do do with winter dryness, but curious if anyone else has this problem. Other than that she's a healthy girl. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## madchen's mom (Jan 27, 2010)

Update: It is the dog's elbow, not the shoulder that the callus is on. My bad.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My senior Golden had pretty big calluses and Bianca has small ones. I usually rub them with moisturizing cream to keep them from getting too dry or cracking. I use the type of cream made for dogs' paw pads/noses.

If it gets really bad I've seen padded sleeves to protect their elbows at http://www.dogleggs.com


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

If you have wood floors or crate her a lot, make sure to put something very padded and dense down for her to lay on. A lot of dog beds, including one I just bought, look fluffy and then after some use get pretty flat on the pressure spots. I also bought an ortho bolster bed and it's funny to see the competition to see who gets to it first every night ")

Plain old vaseline works really well to soften them up, so neosporin should do the trick. My male doesn't have any callus at all but he doesn't seem to lean on one elbow when lying down like Sasha does. Hers were worst when I worked full time at the dog daycare, and now again since our new place as all hardwoods.

If she bothers them, try some bitter apple.

(Calluses are a big peeve of mine, so I'm always trying to minimize them)


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I have not tried it on calluses but my favorite go to creme for everything lately has been Penaten Creme. Learned about it here in another thread:


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rt=1#Post689948

Great stuff!


----------

